# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Tree frog identification

## Armand Rutter

Earlier today I was fishing at Lake Erie in Northeast Ohio. I went to a bait and tackle shop, and if you are familiar with them, they keep live minnows for bait. So as the worker was scooping them out, he came across a tree froglet, still with a tail. I asked him if I could have it, and surely he gave it to me. The only problem was it was confusing how it didn't look native to Ohio. I was expecting a gray tree frog. It looks like a green tree frog to me. Id appreciate any help identifying it. Unfortunately I can't figure out how to upload a picture off of my phone so I'll do my best to describe it. Dark green body, white stomach, orange tint around legs. The tail is completely  black spotted like a cheetah. Hope that's good enough.

----------


## elly

I looked up tree frogs native to Ohio and it could be one of a number- gray tree frogs, western chorus, spring peepers... the orange legs make me think gray though. There's a variety of colors among the same species so any of them could be green.

----------

LilyPad

----------


## Amy

Sounds like a grey tree frog in green camo to me!

----------

